

MIT successfully implants fake memories in human brain - lambtron
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/162364-mit-successfully-implants-false-memories-may-teach-us-how-human-brains-form-false-memories

======
LoganCale
No they didn't, they planted them in mice brains.

